# Only for people who have bought plants from aquariumplants.com



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So if you have bought plants from this site here are some questions:

1. Is it a good place to get plants? Are they healthy?

2. When you put them in your tank do they look like they die and then come back?

3. Like at many petstores you have to quarentine the plants for snails and such. Do you have to do that with these plants?

The plants I want are these: 
Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’ 
and 
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)(potted)

Thanks


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

1.decent plants, though I didn't fully agree with some of my substitutions...... they were all nice and healthy.
2.Depends on the plant, some of mine had some pretty obvious signs that they had been grown out of water, It will take some time for these plants to readjust to their submersed growth. Most plants will loose a few leaves from shipping and planting stress, which is normal. Crypt. plants can have issues, I've never seen this myself though probably because crypts seem to really like my water. Its called "crypt melt" the plant my loose all its leaves, then grow back new ones. Removing leaves that are starting to die is a good way to avoid this problem. This normally only happens when the water it was grown in was really different then your tap.
3.Mine did come with ramshorn snails, which was a nice addition the the pond snails and MTS I already had. You don't HAVE to quarantine plants, just depends weather you care about snails or not. I've never had a problem with them and feel they play their roll. 

Sweetaquatics.com is a recommended site as well, though I don't have any personal experience with it. They actually have a sale right now....its the last day of the sale too....


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for the feedback! Have you tried any other place that sells plants? Let me know if there are some more that sell the two plants I need. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I got plants from aquariumplants once. It was wintertime, and all the plants came to me wrapped in little plastic wrappers with the "Fresh from Florida" logo on them.
I am guessing they maybe don't raise many plants in winter at their main facility, which is in South Dakota.

The plants looked fantastic, but they were absolutely riddled with hitchhikers. Snails weren't a problem so much, but I never before saw so many Hydra in one place.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to add some plants to my tank, but have been wary due to hitchhikers. Would treating plants with potassium permanganate and had a snail, as well as a two week qt, take care of any hitchhikers?


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe I will just quarentine the plants for three days and pick off any hitchhikers I see


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

pinetree said:


> I want to add some plants to my tank, but have been wary due to hitchhikers. Would treating plants with potassium permanganate and had a snail, as well as a two week qt, take care of any hitchhikers?


depends on the plant. They would need a tank with enough lighting for them to be quarantined for two weeks. I have no experience with potassium permangante, but copper meds like Had a Snail can be pretty damaging to some plants. I've also tried that before, and I can tell you Copper meds will not 100% get rid of snails, especially MTS. My personal view is once you have snails, then you are stuck with snails. Sure their are ways to get rid of them, but normally they are very destructive and can be expensive. Not to mention a number of species are asexual, so just missing one itty bitty snail can mean wasted efforts. 

IMO people blow the snail issue out of portions. I run tanks with varying amounts of plants and fish. I have yet to have snails that I can't control. I also don't normally use any algae eating things except snails and shrimp, they still don't run wild or take over. Really only in the tank with my cherry shrimp colony is there a noticeable population, that is only due to the excess food I add for the shrimp. They are 90% ramshorns though, which are too helpful to kill.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok well Ill get the plants and bring them home and put them right in the aquarium. This alright?


----------

